# Egg whites



## irishdude (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi All,

Any recommendation on consuming egg whites, drink them as they are or mix with something?

Cheers


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

Only drink them raw if they are pasteurized.

You could mix them into a protein shake, or drink them alone if you can stomach it.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Cook them. Increases bioavailibility and denatures avidin content (that's a good thing)


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Cook them. Increases bioavailibility and denatures avidin content (that's a good thing)


I thought if they were pasteurised they were good to go?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Make sure you add something with biotin so that you can digest the whites properly.

Incidentally, biotin is found in egg yolks


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Willie said:


> I thought if they were pasteurised they were good to go?


They are 

Get em in your porridge with some choccy protein powder and cinammon :thumbup1:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

irishdude said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any recommendation on consuming egg whites, drink them as they are or mix with something?
> 
> Cheers


Yes, mix them with the yolks as big suggested.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

big said:


> Make sure you add something with biotin so that you can digest the whites properly.
> 
> Incidentally, biotin is found in egg yolks


Whole eggs are king,agreed :thumbup1:


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Yes, mix them with the yolks as big suggested.


Come on Stretford! :beer: :whistling:


----------



## Ellwood (Jul 20, 2009)

get sum crusha or other flavouring in there and Neck the things down the hatch


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

ParaManiac said:


> Come on Stretford! :beer: :whistling:












:beer:


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

mix a bit of sugar that works lol


----------



## greekgod (Sep 6, 2009)

Bust 10 egg whites into a bowl, mix in 1 coffee mug of OATS(100gm) and mix well, with a 1/2 cup of milk then add handful raisins and spread onto a pizza pan (lightly coated with olive oil) and sprinkle cimamon on pancake.. then pop into oven @ 160 degrees for 15mins.. and eat like a king!!!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> :beer:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

research has found the yolks fat content does very little to harm us ,it adds to digestin the white, so get them down ye brother:thumb:


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

3 egg white

1 whole egg with yolk

scoop protein powder

milk

pinch of sugar.

happy days!!


----------



## TURTLE21 (Sep 7, 2009)

greekgod said:


> Bust 10 egg whites into a bowl, mix in 1 coffee mug of OATS(100gm) and mix well, with a 1/2 cup of milk then add handful raisins and spread onto a pizza pan (lightly coated with olive oil) and sprinkle cimamon on pancake.. then pop into oven @ 160 degrees for 15mins.. and eat like a king!!!


urghhh you for real??


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

If you add yolks the avidin in the whites will inhibit the biotin in the yolks, so it will still lead to biotin defficiency. Cook them.


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Don't know why anyone would want to eat them Raw? It takes like 2 minutes to cook them and then they're at least palatable.


----------

